# Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€



## Hilren (15. Oktober 2012)

*Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Nabend alle zusammen 

Ich hatte schonmal vor einem halben Jahr einen Thread eröffnet und war nahe dem Kauf eines Rechners. Jedoch hab ich mich dann dazu entschieden auf die neuen Karten von Nvidia zu warten...
Jetzt wirds allerdings langsam Zeit für einen neuen. Ich bin nicht mehr wirklich auf dem Stand der Dinge. Auch an den neuen Grakas scheiden sich, sofern ich das richtig vernommen habe, die Geister.

Deswegen beantworte ich einfach mal den Fragenkatalog und lass mich berieseln. Bzw. werde morgen, wenn ich mehr Zeit habe, versuchen etwas zusammenzustellen und das dann hier präsentieren. Finde so ein allgemeines "Jetzt sagt mal irgendwas dazu" ziemlich vage und ist für euch dann auch sicher einfacher zu beantworten. Jedoch bin ich über jede Hilfestellung jetzt schon dankbar, da ich nicht soviel Zeit habe mich überall nochmal reinzulesen.


1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück? *1000-1200€* *+/-*

2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen  Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle usw?  *Nein*
          (Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage,  Betriebssystem,...)

3.) Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten?  *Nein*
          (SATA-Festplatten, SATA-Laufwerke,...)

4.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler?  *Eigenbau*

5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung besitzt er? *Ja, 1920x1080*

6.) Wenn gezockt wird... dann was? (Anno, BF3, COD, D3, GTR, GTA, GW2,   Metro2033, WOW,...) und wenn gearbeitet wird... dann wie? (Office,   Video-, Audio- & Bildbearbeitung, Rendern, CAD,...)  *BF3, D3, GTA, Sleeping Dogs, Skyrim, Rage, Fallout,...*

7.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden? *Unsicher, jedoch vermutlich nein*

8.) Gibts sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten?  *Bei der Grafikkarte tendiere ich zu Nvidia; eine SSD soll zusätzlich rein*; *8-16Gb Ram*

Vielen Dank schonmal für die Mühen!


----------



## BeatBlaster (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K)
Corsair Vengeance schwarz DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9)
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-N670OC-2GD)
ASRock Z77 Extreme4, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (90-MXGKX0-A0UAYZ)
Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW)
be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197)

Mit dem System kannste übertakten. Bei den restlichen sachen wie Gehäuse Festplatte usw sollen andere helfen.


----------



## target2804 (15. Oktober 2012)

Das Board ist zu teuer. Pro3 sollte ausreichen. Wenn er nicht übertakten mag reicht ein i5 3450.
Als hdd koennte ich mir eine Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 vorstellen


----------



## anderon (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Funnplays konfig is super man könnte allerdings ein andres board (gigabyte z77x-d3h oder das ohne x welches aber blau ist) und eine andre graka ( hd 7950 falls es nicht umbedingt nvidia sein muss) nehmen
Lg anderon

EDIT:
Den ram in lp nehmen!


----------



## target2804 (16. Oktober 2012)

anderon schrieb:
			
		

> Funnplays konfig is super man könnte allerdings ein andres board (gigabyte z77x-d3h oder das ohne x welches aber blau ist) und eine andre graka ( hd 7950 falls es nicht umbedingt nvidia sein muss) nehmen
> Lg anderon
> 
> EDIT:
> Den ram in lp nehmen!



Warum eine schlechtere graka?


----------



## KonterSchock (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

hi,

hier mein vorschlag.

MB:Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
CPU:Intel Core i5-3470, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80637I53470) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
CPU Kühler:EKL Alpenföhn K2 (84000000057) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
DDR3:Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-12800U CL10-10-10-27 (DDR3-1600) (CML16GX3M2A1600C10) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
GK:EVGA GeForce GTX 670 FTW, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (02G-P4-2678) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland *+Test: EVGA Geforce GTX 670 FTW Grafikkarte | PC-Max: Hardware News und Tests*
GH:SilverStone Precision PS06 schwarz (SST-PS06B-A) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
NT:be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 580W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-580W/BN198) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
SSD & HDD:Samsung SSD 830 Series 128GB, mSATA 6Gb/s (MZMPC128HBFU-00000) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Oder http://geizhals.de/788210 + Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 2000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST2000DM001) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
BlueRay Brenner: LG Electronics BH10LS30 schwarz, SATA, bulk Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

gesamt 1207€ ohne versandt kosten.


----------



## Seriousjonny007 (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Morgen hab mal was zusammengestellt:


Intel Xeon E3-1230V2, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1155, boxed (BX80637E31230V2) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ASRock Z77 Pro3, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
MSI N670GTX-PE2GD5/OC, GeForce GTX 670, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V284-020R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-12800U CL10-10-10-27 (DDR3-1600) (CML16GX3M2A1600C10) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Samsung SSD 830 Series 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC128B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST31000524AS) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
LG Electronics BH10LS38 schwarz, SATA, retail Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
be quiet! Shadow Rock Pro SR1 (BK011) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Sharkoon T28 blau mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  (bleibt dir überlassen aber auch max. Kühlerhöhe & Graka länge achten !!)
be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

macht ca. €1100,-

Mfg


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (16. Oktober 2012)

HT bringt zum Gamen nix.

Also den i5 3450.


----------



## Seriousjonny007 (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*



ich888 schrieb:


> HT bringt zum Gamen nix.


 

Das must du aber auch dem i3 sagen 

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Core-i3-3240-CPU-255216/Tests/Test-Core-i3-3240-Pentium-G2120-1024257/

Vergleich mal den i3 2100 mit dem Pentium G2120 (gleicher Takt)
oder den Xeon 1230 mit dem i5 2500k 

Mfg


----------



## ct5010 (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Hi,

ich empfehle dir diese Grafikkarte: Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R797OC-3GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Die ist überall besser als die GTX670, außerdem ist die schon auf 1 GHz übertaktet, in folgendem Benchmark nimmt sie es schon mit einer GTX 680 in einem Nvidia-optimiertem Spiel auf: Benchmark Results: Battlefield 3 (DX 11) : AMD Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition Review: Give Me Back That Crown!


----------



## facehugger (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

*@Konterschock:* warum ein Z77-Mobo, wenn er nicht übertakten will? Warum der i5-3570, wenn er in Games den Unterschied zum i5-3450 nicht merkt? Warum der teure K2, wenn es der Alpenföhn Sella auch tut? Warum das Straight Power E9 mit 580W, wenn die 480W-Version auch dicke reicht? Fragen über Fragen... PS: für`s zocken reichen 8GB RAM!

Gruß


----------



## Seriousjonny007 (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*



facehugger schrieb:


> *@Konterschock:* warum ein Z77-Mobo, wenn er nicht übertakten will? Warum der i5-3570, wenn er in Games den Unterschied zum i5-3450 nicht merkt? Warum der teure K2, wenn es der Alpenföhn Sella auch tut? Warum das Straight Power E9 mit 580W, wenn die 480W-Version auch dicke reicht? Fragen über Fragen... PS: für`s zocken reichen 8GB RAM!
> 
> Gruß


 
Warum kaufen sich Leute einen Porsche wenn sie auf der Autobahn vor lauter Stau & Beschränkungen kaum einen Golf ausfahren können?


----------



## KonterSchock (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

@*facehugger*
was hast du gegen die konfig? hab sein buget nur ausgereizt , sprich das beste raus geholt, ich würde diesen pc sofort so bauen.

@*Seriousjonny007*
lieber hab ich ein Porsche , auch wenn ich in nicht ausfahren kann, auserdem möchte TE ja zocken. 

ihr fragt euch warum nimmt Konterschock eine Msta SSD in die konfig???? , ganz einfach weniger kabelsalat! ist zwar ein ticken teurer als sata SSD aber dafür hat man weniger kabel im gehäuse! 
es ist kein muss , er kann auch eine sata SSD nehmen kein themer! ich habs nur perfekt im gedanken aufgebaut gehabt. 

das themer mit der übertaktung, er muss es ja nicht nutzen sprich OC funktion, dennoch finde ich das man DIESE Option haben sollte. Der Te würde sich nach einer zeit ärgern warum er diese Option OC nicht mitgenommen hat, so sachen kommen immer nach hinnein. denke mal nicht das TE bock hat nach eine kurzen zeit wieder aufzurüsten.


----------



## Legacyy (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

@KonterSchock
warum muss man immer das Budget auszreizen, wenn es günstiger und mit der gleichen Leistung genauso gut geht?

Intel Core i5-3450, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed (BX80637I53450) 164€
ASRock B75 Pro3, B75 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) 62€
Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U 35€
EKL Alpenföhn Sella (84000000053) 16€
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-N670OC-2GD) 360€
be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) 80€
Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R4-BL) 100€
Samsung SSD 830 Series 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC128B) 80€
Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST31000524AS) 65€
LG Electronics BH10LS30 schwarz, SATA, retail 80€

1042€


----------



## KonterSchock (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

@*Legacyy*
deine konfig gefällt mir bis auf denn cpu kühler und die grafikkarte, und dein mainboard.

ja warum ausreizen hmmm weil mans richtig machen will entweder ganz oder garnicht!

auserdem wenn er mal später das teil verkaufen will, wissen die meisten im netz das der pc, 1. perfekt gebaut ist und vorallen dingen überlegt gebaut ist (liebe zum Detail).
auserdem ist die evga 670GTX-FTW schneller als deine gigabyte!


----------



## Legacyy (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Die Konfig ist doch "richtig" und perfekt auf die Wünsche angepasst.  (um deine Worte zu benutzen)

Die EVGA ist ne Referenz Karte und dementsprechend brüllt der Lüfter vor sich hin.  Außerdem sind die 26MHz mehr eher lächerlich und NIE in nem Spiel wahrzunehmen.


----------



## KonterSchock (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

*@Legacyy *

naja es geht mir garnicht um die 26herz mehr, mir geht es dadrum das er denn grafikkarten kühler abmachen kann ohne das er seine garantie verliert. sprich falls man dies mal umbauen will!
auserdem ist der ref kühler garnicht so laut wie getan wird.
naja deine konfig geht ich würde mal sagen 60% zugestimmt von meiner seite.


----------



## Legacyy (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Warum schreibst du dann die FTW wäre schneller 
EVGA ist da nur sehr kulant, wenn es um den Kühlerwechsel geht. Den Garantieverlust hast du trotzdem. Außerdem sind dann noch mal mindestens 40€ für nen gute Grafikkartenkühler zu berechnen und dann muss man den Umbau noch selbst tätigen. Wenn etwas schief geht hat man Pech gehabt. Deshalb 10€ mehr für nen guten und leisen Kühler mit voller Garantie und ohne Stress ausgeben


----------



## KonterSchock (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

@*Legacyy*
hast recht ich hätte es nicht anpreisen sollen, das die schneller ist , aber so gesehn ist die technisch schneller auch wenns lächerliche 26herz sind.

hmmm ob nun gigabyte oder evga TE soll sich entscheiden, ich an seiner stelle würde einfach zur evga greifen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (16. Oktober 2012)

ich wuerd die gigabyte nehmen.


----------



## Legacyy (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Ich auch...
Lassen wir den TE entscheiden, was er letzendlich haben will


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*



Legacyy schrieb:


> Ich auch...
> Lassen wir den TE entscheiden, was er letzendlich haben will


 Die paar MHz spürt nie im leben.


----------



## ct5010 (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Die paar MHz spürt nie im leben.


 
Set 0,5 GHz spürt man noch nicht wirklich zwangsläufig.


----------



## soth (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

So, jetzt will ich auch noch meinen Senf, zu diesen imho teils dämlichen Aussagen, geben:


Seriousjonny007 schrieb:


> Warum kaufen sich Leute einen Porsche  wenn sie auf der Autobahn vor lauter Stau & Beschränkungen kaum  einen Golf ausfahren können?


Wenn schon ein Autovergleich, dann bitte auch einen Passenden! Der Vergleich hinkt alleine schon deshalb, weil man mit den paar PS mehr auch besser beschleunigen kann. Dazu kommt das Aussehen, die Verarbeitung...
Außerdem gibt es durchaus einige Möglichkeiten einen Porsche auszufahren!




KonterSchock schrieb:


> ja warum ausreizen hmmm weil mans richtig machen will entweder ganz oder garnicht!


Absoluter Quark! Ganz oder gar nicht? Und wieso hast du dann einen so billigen PCs? Keine 16 Kerne ? Keine (zwei) GTX690? Keinen perfekten Monitor? Keine überragende Soundanlage? Keine Soundkarte? Keine guten Kopfhörer ? 

Richtig, es geht um deine Ansprüche und hier genauso! Der TE will nicht übertakten, deshalb ist der 3570k einfach Schwachsinn! 



KonterSchock schrieb:


> auserdem wenn er mal später das teil verkaufen will, wissen die meisten  im netz das der pc, 1. perfekt gebaut ist und vorallen dingen überlegt  gebaut ist (liebe zum Detail).


Auch Quark! Ich würde das Teil alleine schon aufgrund des imho hässlichen Gehäuses nicht kaufen! Perfekt sieht in meinen Augen anderst aus. Und da haben wir es wieder! *Deine persönliche Meinung*



KonterSchock schrieb:


> was hast du gegen die konfig? hab sein buget nur ausgereizt , sprich das beste raus geholt, ich würde diesen pc sofort so bauen.


Du vielleicht, ich nicht Nochmal es geht um den TE nicht um dich!


----------



## Jeanboy (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*



Legacyy schrieb:


> @KonterSchock
> warum muss man immer das Budget auszreizen, wenn es günstiger und mit der gleichen Leistung genauso gut geht?
> 
> Intel Core i5-3450, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed (BX80637I53450) 164€
> ...



Richtig gute Konfiguration, ist im Preisrahmen und auf die Bedürfnisse des T.E's. abgestimmt

Passt so  Eventuell kein Blu Ray Brenner, wenn man ihn nicht braucht 


Ich würde die Grafikkarte nicht kaufen, da er zwar den Kühler wechseln könnte, aber wer bitte schraubt an seiner 350 Euro 
Karte rum, wenn er sich nicht einmal das Übertakten traut? Dafür ist die einfach zu laut, die Gigabyte ist die bessere Option


@ Kontor (fasse es nicht als persönlichen Angriff auf, sondern eher als Denkanstoß, ein bisschen ruhiger und lösungsorientierter zu bleiben)

 im Grunde finde ich Diskussionen gut, aber überall, wo du deine Konfigurationen mit aller Macht verteidigst
und nichts einsehen willst, wird daraus ein richtiger Kleinkrieg, wovon der T.E. gar nichts hat. Über mehrere Seiten
streiten wir uns dann und kommen nicht zu einem Ergebnis. Fakt ist, dass die Konfiguration für den T.E. passend ist
und er die restlichen 150 Euro für seinen nächsten PC sparen oder für andere Dinge ausgeben kann, ohne Leistungs-
einbußen zu haben (er will ja nicht übertakten). 

Dennoch finde ich gut, dass ihr eine übertaktbare Konfiguration gepostet habt (auch wenn es unnötig ist, dass 2 Leute eine posten), 
genauso wie die Option mit dem Xeon, da hätte es aber auch gereicht, wenn man ihn erwähnt hätte und dazu einen schicken Test dazu 
(noch Vor- und Nachteile posten und das reicht).

Ich als Nichtsahnender hätte keine Ahnung, welcher der 4 Konfigurationen nun die beste ist. Wir verwirren mit den ganzen Links
und den Fachwörtern den T.E. viel zu sehr, da wäre es besser, wenn man nur noch Teiloptionen postet und die Vor/Nachteile erläutert.




Seriousjonny007 schrieb:


> Das must du aber auch dem i3 sagen
> 
> Ivy-Bridge-Dualcores im Test: Core i3-3240 und Pentium G2120
> 
> ...



Nein. Die meisten Spiele ziehen einen Nutzen aus max. 4 Kernen. Der i5 hat 4 Kerne, der Xeon hat 4 + 4 Kerne
Der i3 hat 2 + 2 Kerne (also 4) und der Pentium nur 2.

Wie du auch schon beim genannten Test siehst, bringt das SMT des i3 schon einen deutlichen Leistungszuwachs


----------



## Hilren (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Wow so viele Antworten habe ich jetzt nicht erwartet.  *Vielen Dank an alle für eure Mühen!!!* Zu der Diskussion mit dem Übertakten: Ich habe darin keine Erfahrung und will mich auch nicht wirklich ranwagen, deswegen das "vermutlich nein". Allerdings habe ich einen Freund (der mir das Ding auch zusammenbauen wird), der das für mich übernehmen könnte. Ist also nur die Frage, ob ich es möchte oder nicht. Je nachdem nehme ich die eine oder andere Version; muss ich mir noch genau überlegen. Genauso zur Graka. Wie Jeanboy schon richtig geschrieben hat, möchte ich da auch nicht wirklich dran rum schrauben.
Ich habe mich jetzt mal bisschen reingelesen. Habe mich größtenteils an die Tipps gehalten. Bin auf folgendes gekommen (Bei einigen Komponenten habe ich 2 rausgesucht und jedes mal stellt sich die Frage: Was würdet ihr empfehlen?):

Noch eine kleine *Info*, die ich vergessen hab zu erwähnen: Ich benutze 2 Monitore: 1920x1080 und 1280x1024

System:

CPU: Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland *198,56€*/Intel Core i5-3450, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed (BX80637I53450) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland *167,95€*  oder  Intel Xeon E3-1230V2, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1155, boxed (BX80637E31230V2) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland *202,10€*

Mainboard:  Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland *132,84€*  oder Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland *118,65€*

RAM: Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-12800U CL10-10-10-27 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M1A1600C10) http://geizhals.at/de/801919 *34,91* (edit: hab mich vertan will nur 8 und nicht 16GB)

NT: http://geizhals.de/677396 *84,31€*

CPU-Kühler:  EKL Alpenföhn Sella (84000000053) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland *16,55€* oder  Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland *36,01€*

SSD:  Samsung SSD 830 Series 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC128B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland *89,90€* Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT128M4SSD2) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland *88,73€*

Laufwerk: LG Electronics GH24NS schwarz, SATA, bulk Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland *16,90€* (brauche kein Blu-ray)

Graka:  Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-N670OC-2GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland *363,61€*  oder die 4GB Version Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-N670OC-4GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland *404,22€*

HDD: Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 2000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST2000DM001) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland *82,94€*

Gehäuse: Das war schon letztes mal ein Krampf das richtige Gehäuse zu finden. Damit muss ich mich nochmal gesondert beschäftigen.

Die Preise sind alle von Mindfactory, also nicht immer der billigste.

So ich freu mich schon auf eure Anregungen  und nochmals Danke!!!


----------



## soth (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Da du anscheinend weder renderst, encodest noch exzessiv CAD nutzt, macht der Xeon wenig Sinn! 

Ob du übertakten möchtest musst du entscheiden, denn dannach richten sich die Empfehlungen für Mainbord, Kühler und den Prozessor... 
Da wäre eine eindeutige Aussage von dir also von Vorteil und würde weitere Diskussionen unterbinden


----------



## Jeanboy (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

HDD, SDD, Laufwerk, Cpu-Kühler (bei OC), NT passen

Grafikkarte: die 2 GB Variante reicht
Ram: zum Zocken reichen 8 Gb, diese also: 8GB Corsair Vengeance LP Black DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Hardware,
Mainboard: Das UD3H brauchst du nicht, das Z77X reicht (aber nur bei einem K-Prozessor), wenn du den 3450 oder den Xeon nimmst, reicht das Board: ASRock B75 Pro3 Intel B75 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail - Hardware,

CPU Kühler wenn du nicht OC'en willst: http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p689031/pid/geizhals

CPU:

Willst du übertakten, nimmst du den 3570k + Z77X Board
Willst du NUR Spielen und NICHT übertakten, nimmst du den 3450 + B75 Board
Willst du spielen UND evtl. rendern/encoden/Videos Bearbeiten, nimmst du den Xeon + B75 Board


----------



## ct5010 (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Hi,

ich würde es mal grob so unterteilen:

OC => Videobearbeitung = i7-3770K sonst i5-3570K + Z77-D3H oder Z77X-D3H (UD3H unnötig falls Features nicht gebraucht)
Non-OC => Videobearbeitung = Xeon E3-1230v2 sonst i5-3450 + ASRock B75 Pro3. 

RAM nimmst du 8 außer du bearbeitest sehr lange aufwändige 3D-Videos.

NT: 

CPU-Kühler: Semipassiv oder OC => Macho, sonst Sella

SSD: Beide gut, entscheide nach dem Preis

Laufwerk: 

GraKa: 4GB?  2GB?  HD7970?  Die 7970 ist halt in BF3 wirklich auf Full HD MINIMAL (!) also UNMERKLICH langsamer, ist nur für den Schwanzvergleich  und @1GHz ist die 7970 eh besser als die 670er zu weniger Preis 

HDD: 

Gehäuse: Braucht seine Zeit. Ein paar Empfehlungen:
Cooltek K3 Evo USB 3.0
CoolerMaster Elite 431 Plus (nicht-Plus hat kein USB3)
BitFenix Shinobi (USB 3.0) gibts auch mit Sichtfenster
CoolerMaster 690 II Lite (nur USB2!)
Corsair Carbide 300R
CoolerMaster 690 Advanced (mit Fenster und/oder USB3)
BitFenix Ghost

Würde mir einfach mal Zeit nehmen


----------



## Legacyy (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Du spielt nur auf einem Monitor, oder?
Also wenn dein Freund die 2 Einstellungen machen kann würde ich auf ein OC System setzen.

Dann der 3570k, den du schon verlinkt hast + das Z77X-D3H Mainboard. 

Beim RAM sind 8GB mehr als ausreichend. Beim Zocken wirst du bei aktuellen (und zukünftigen) nicht mehr als 4GB brauchen. Der Rest ist eigentlich schon Luxus 

Bei der Option mit Übertakten dann den Macho Rev A.

Laufwerk lieber als Retail Variante kaufen: LG Electronics GH24NS schwarz, SATA, retail (GH24NS50.AUAR10B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Als SSD die Samsung 830, ist momentan die beste SSD auf dem Markt 

Bei der Grafikkarte sind 2GB genug, von mehr profitiert kein Spiel. Die 7970 ist (*vor allem in Battlefield *schlechter!)

Gehause ist so ne Qual... sag Bescheid, wenn du was gefunden hast


----------



## Jeanboy (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*



ct5010 schrieb:


> GraKa: 4GB?  2GB?  HD7970?  Die 7970 ist halt in BF3 wirklich auf Full HD MINIMAL (!) also UNMERKLICH langsamer, ist nur für den Schwanzvergleich  und @1GHz ist die 7970 eh besser als die 670er zu weniger Preis




unmerklich? sind ~15%

Man macht mit keiner Karte etwas falsch, mal ist die GTX670, mal die 7970 schneller... Spielt man viel BF3, kommt man um die Nvidia aber nicht rum


@Legaccy wofür denn die Retail Variante? Es gibt genug Freeware für DVD Brenner => Die Bulk Variante reicht


----------



## ct5010 (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Niemals 15%, eher 4-5. Leider ist Tom's Hardware offline, sonst hätte ich dir mal Benchmarks gezeigt  http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/radeon-hd-7970-ghz-edition-review-benchmark,3232.html

Außerdem ist die 7970 auch günstiger, auf 1GHz vorübertaktet da hat die teurere 670, keine Chance. Auch wenn die dann stark übertaktet ist, spielt sie dann nicht mehr im selben Preissegment mit. Da gibt es die GHz Edition OC @1,1GHz


----------



## Legacyy (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

@jean
stimmt , war ja bei Blu-Rays so 

@CT
15% stimmen, guck mal meinen Link an und dann sprechen wie uns wieder....
Wenn man die 670 AUCH übertaktet sind die 7970 wieder geschlagen.


----------



## target2804 (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*



Legacyy schrieb:


> @jean
> stimmt , war ja bei Blu-Rays so
> 
> @CT
> ...



eben^^ 
diese aussagen, die man immer hört, wie z.b.: die 7970ghz ist übertaktet schneller als ne 680 ist allein deshalb blödsinn, weil die 680 auch übertaktet werden kann


----------



## ct5010 (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*



target2804 schrieb:


> eben^^
> diese aussagen, die man immer hört, wie z.b.: die 7970ghz ist übertaktet schneller als ne 680 ist allein deshalb blödsinn, weil die 680 auch übertaktet werden kann


 
Nur zu welchem Preis


----------



## target2804 (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

wenn ich meine 670 übertakte, liegt sie wieder vorne, im vgl zur übertakteten 7970. das ist der bessere vergleich, da die 670 nicht teurer ist.

edit: doch teurer, 10€ ^^


----------



## Legacyy (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*



ct5010 schrieb:


> Nur zu welchem Preis


 
7970 = Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R797OC-3GD)
670= Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-N670OC-2GD)

die *9€* sind ja so ne Katastrophe


----------



## Hilren (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Danke schonmal für die Antworten. Ich sag jetzt mal ich bau den Rechner für mit OC.
Zu Nvidia vs AMD. Ich bin AMD geschädigt. Ich hatte immer Nvidia bis jetzt auf meine aktuelle Karte. Mit der habe ich so meine Probleme...Es ist einfach ne Einstellungssache; nichts gegen AMD, aber ich mag Nvidia ^^
Also:

System:

CPU: Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland *198,56€*

Mainboard:  Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland *118,65€*

RAM: Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-12800U CL10-10-10-27 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M1A1600C10) http://geizhals.at/de/801919 *34,91*

NT: be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland *84,31€*

CPU-Kühler:  Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland *36,01€*

SSD:  Samsung SSD 830 Series 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC128B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland *89,90€*  oder Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT128M4SSD2) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland *88,73€*

Laufwerk: LG Electronics GH24NS schwarz, SATA, bulk Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland *16,90€* (brauche kein Blu-ray)

Graka:  Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-N670OC-2GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland *363,61€*

HDD: Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 2000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST2000DM001) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland *82,94€*

Gehäuse:Kommt noch


Passt das nun so ungefähr


----------



## Legacyy (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Sieht top aus


----------



## Jeanboy (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Es sind ~15%: Nvidia Geforce GTX 670 im Test: Abgespeckt und trotzdem gut? Jetzt mit Testvideo! - Geforce GTX 670 im Test: Battlefield 3 (DX11)



Die GHz Editionen fangen bei 390 Euro an, sind also teurer als eine GTX670



Edit: Zur Konfig: Die Retail Version ist fail, hat Legacy ja schon berichtigt  Bitte wieder die Bulk Version rein (hattest du am Anfang)


----------



## target2804 (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

wenn man beide karten nicht übertaktet ist die 670 schneller, wenn man es doch tut, ist die 670 trotzdem schneller^^


----------



## Legacyy (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

@Jean
du bist langsam 
nen Link hatte ich schon in meiner Konfig drin -> KLICK


----------



## ct5010 (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Wenn du Nvidia magst, dann nimm Nvidia.

@Jeanboy die verlinkte ist ne normale aber @1GHz...


----------



## Legacyy (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*



ct5010 schrieb:


> Wenn du Nvidia magst, dann nimm Nvidia.
> 
> @Jeanboy die verlinkte ist ne normale aber @1GHz...


 Die Gigahertz Karten SIND normale Karten mit OC...  
Komm doch mal von deinem AMD Fanboy gelaber wieder runter, is ja schlimm.


----------



## target2804 (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*



ct5010 schrieb:


> Wenn du Nvidia magst, dann nimm Nvidia.
> 
> @Jeanboy die verlinkte ist ne normale aber @1GHz...


 
die gtx670 von gigabyte hat 20mhz weniger. 1ghz, wen juckts?


----------



## Jeanboy (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*



ct5010 schrieb:


> Wenn du Nvidia magst, dann nimm Nvidia.
> 
> @Jeanboy die verlinkte ist ne normale aber @1GHz...


 
Das Thema hatten wir doch schon  Beides sind die Referenzmodelle.
Referenz, also perfekt zum vergleichen. Denk dran, dass man nicht nur die 7970
übertakten kann 

Sonst sag ich:

eine GTX670 @1 GHZ...


----------



## ct5010 (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*



Legacyy schrieb:


> Die Gigahertz Karten SIND normale Karten mit OC...


 
Habe ich doch gesagt. Außerdem bin ich kein Fanboy, auch wenn ich AMD/ATi doch MOMENTAN (!) etwas bevorzuge. Der TE soll nehmen, was ihm gefällt, wenn er mit AMD ein Problem hat, darf er gerne Nvidia nehmen


----------



## Hilren (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Mal aus neugier gefragt. Was ist aus den neuen Nvidia Karten geworden auf die ich so lang gewartet habe xD

Die sind ja jetzt schon einige Zeit released. Taugen die was?!


----------



## Legacyy (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Sieht aber momentan danach aus. Überall meckerst du gegen Nvidia und sagst,  dass die 7970Ghz! Edition doch so toll sei... Die GTX670 ist aber leider genauso gut, bei BF3 jedoch um einiges besser.


----------



## ct5010 (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*



Legacyy schrieb:


> Sieht aber momentan danach aus. Überall meckerst du gegen Nvidia und sagst,  dass die 7970Ghz! Edition doch so toll sei... Die GTX670 ist aber leider genauso gut, bei BF3 jedoch um einiges besser.


 
Du willst mich also als Fanboy einstufen, obwohl ich klar gesagt habe, er solle doch bitte Nvidia nehmen


----------



## target2804 (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*



> Der TE soll nehmen, was ihm gefällt, wenn er mit AMD ein Problem hat, darf er gerne Nvidia nehmen



so klar war das mMn nicht^^


----------



## Affemitkeks (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*



ct5010 schrieb:


> Wenn du Nvidia magst, dann nimm Nvidia.




 ist für mich nicht klar gesagt, dass er Nvidia nehmen soll


----------



## target2804 (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Es ist nichtmal eine Empfehlung. Und SOLL hat er schon garnicht gesagt. Wenn du magst, dann.... ist für mich etwas anderes als "du musst nvidia nehmen"


----------



## ct5010 (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*



target2804 schrieb:


> so klar war das mMn nicht^^


 
Ja, klar ist relativ  Und, die nehmen sich eigentlich nichts, aber da die Leistung fast identisch ist WENN DER TOMSHARDWARE LINK MAL FUNZEN WÜRDE würde ich ehrlich gesagt zur günstigeren tendieren. Da er mit AMD aber Probleme hatte, ist es nicht verkehrt, Nvidia zu nehmen (gebranntes Kind scheut das Feuer^^).



target2804 schrieb:


> Es ist nichtmal eine Empfehlung. Und SOLL hat er schon garnicht gesagt. Wenn du magst, dann.... ist für mich etwas anderes als "du musst nvidia nehmen"


 
Er muss ja auch nichts


----------



## Affemitkeks (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*



Hilren schrieb:


> Mal aus neugier gefragt. Was ist aus den neuen Nvidia Karten geworden auf die ich so lang gewartet habe xD
> 
> Die sind ja jetzt schon einige Zeit released. Taugen die was?!


 
Hast du vielleicht auf die 660 Ti gewartet? 
Sonst würde mir nichts einfallen was noch groß rausgekommen ist von Nvidia.


----------



## ct5010 (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Die 660 oder die 650Ti, die 650Ti ist aber ein echter Flop 

Beide Karten sind nicht in deinen Preissegmenten.


----------



## Hilren (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Ja ich meinte die 660 Ti. Dachte da wär noch was, aber nein es ist die.

Alles klar dann hat sich das Warten ja gelohnt
.
.
.
nicht


----------



## target2804 (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

nimm die gtx670 stattdessen. bei deinem budget sinnvoller^^


----------



## ct5010 (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*



target2804 schrieb:


> nimm die gtx670 stattdessen. bei deinem budget sinnvoller^^


 
Jep, auch wenn die 660 Ti nicht so schlecht ist, würde ich die 670 nehmen.  Die 660Ti ist immerhin schlechter als eine 670 (wow, hätte ich nicht gedacht)


----------



## Affemitkeks (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Die ist inzwischen raus PCIe mit Chiphersteller: nVIDIA, GPU (nVIDIA): GTX 660 Ti Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland, aber bei deinem Budget ist die 670 eher empfehlenswert 
http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/grafikkarten/2012/test-nvidia-geforce-gtx-660-ti/6/ Hier ein Test.


----------



## Hilren (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Alles klar. Dann vielen Dank nochmal an alle für die vielen Infos und Hilfestellungen 
Echt klasse von euch!

Ich melde mich wieder, falls ich jemals ein Gehäuse finden sollte


----------



## ct5010 (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*



Hilren schrieb:


> Ich melde mich wieder, falls ich jemals ein Gehäuse finden sollte


 
Gute Idee! Und lass es bitte nochmal von uns absegnen, ein kleiner Fehler schleicht sich öfters ein


----------



## KonterSchock (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Wie wäre es mit dem silverstone Raven2?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (16. Oktober 2012)

oder dem neuen phantom für 250€?


----------



## Jeanboy (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> oder dem neuen phantom für 250€?



Wäre über dem Budget und jetzt lasst den T.E. doch mal gucken und seine Favouriten posten


----------



## facehugger (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Wegen dem Case, hier kannst du deine Auswahl perfekt eingrenzen:


Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Gehäusefinder
wenn du fündig geworden bist, würde ich den entsprechenden Tower natürlich über geizhals.de suchen...

Gruß


----------



## Hilren (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Erste Verzweiflungsanzeichen   Bin nochmal auf euren Rat angewiesen.

Wie viele Lüfter sollte das Gehäuse bereis haben bzw. wie viel ist sinnvoll?
Ist die Position (Boden, Vorne, Hinten, Deckel, Seite) von Bedeutung bzw. wo sollten Lüfter vorhanden sein? (Ich nehme mal an auf jedenfall hinten  )
Midi Tower reicht, nehme ich mal an, aus?
Was haltet ihr von fertig gedämmten Gehäusen?

Danke schonmal


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Mindestens 1 Lüfter sollte vorne unten sein und einer hinten oben.
Mehr braucht man eigentlich nicht


----------



## KonterSchock (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Beim raven2 sind 3x140 lüftet verbaut die von unten nach oben blasen, dank revolutionäre Bauweise perfekte Kühlung.


----------



## Legacyy (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Das Raven 2 für 140€??? 

Am besten sind 2 Lüfter, einer der vorne die Luft einsaugt und einer, der sie hinten wieder rausbläst.


----------



## Threshold (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*



KonterSchock schrieb:


> @*facehugger*
> was hast du gegen die konfig? hab sein buget nur ausgereizt , sprich das beste raus geholt, ich würde diesen pc sofort so bauen.



Und wieso das Geld ausgeben obwohl es dafür keinen Gegenwert gibt?


----------



## Hilren (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

So geschafft. Also ausgeben wollte ich fürs Gehäuse maximal 100€. Hier mal eine Auswahl nach Preis sortiert:

MS-Tech CA-0300 Husky NG USB3.0 Midi Tower ohne Netzteil weiss - Hardware, *54,93€*

Gigabyte Luxo X10 Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Hardware, Notebooks *57,85€*

Gigabyte GZ-G2 Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Hardware, Notebooks *61,43€*

Xigmatek Midgard II Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Hardware, Notebooks *62,49€*

CoolerMaster 690 II Advanced Full Black USB 3.0 Midi Tower ohne Netzteil *83,61€*

Enermax Fulmo Premium Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Hardware, *96,29€*

Corsair Carbide 500R Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Hardware, *98,92€*


Zunächst würde ich gerne erst eure Meinungen hören


----------



## Softy (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Ich würde das Cooler Master CM 690 II nehmen, ist ein tolles Gehäuse 

Oder das hier: Fractal Define R4 Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Hardware, Notebooks

Das Midgard II ist auch OK, die Lüfter aber relativ laut. Das Enermax und Corsair sind auch gut.


----------



## Legacyy (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Von der Auswahl würde ich auch das CM 690 II nehmen 
Beim Midgard II kann man sich auch einfach 2 leise Lüfter dazu bestellen, sollte auch kein Problem sein^^


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

das Carbide 500r ist auch gut. entweder das oder das CM 690 II.


----------



## Hilren (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Danke schonmal für die Antworten 

Ich hab genau zu den 2 hintendiert ^^

Wie siehts den mit Dämmung aus? Haltet ihrs für notwendig/nicht notwendig?

Werde morgen sicher auch noch die ein oder andere Frage zu der Spezifikation haben und gegen Wochenende heißts dann bestellen.

Nochmals Danke an alle. Morgen noch dann seid ihr mich vermutlich wieder los


----------



## BeatBlaster (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Also ich habe ein billiges Coole Master Elite 430 Black. Und obwohl es ein dünnes Metall hat, und keine Dämmung höre ich meinen PC nicht wirklich. (steht neben mir auf dem Tisch)

Also ich denke ne Dämmung kannste dir schenken.


----------



## Jeanboy (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*



FunnPlay schrieb:


> Also ich habe ein billiges Coole Master Elite 430 Black. Und obwohl es ein dünnes Metall hat, und keine Dämmung höre ich meinen PC nicht wirklich. (steht neben mir auf dem Tisch)
> 
> Also ich denke ne Dämmung kannste dir schendeken.



eine Dämmung ist nicht zu empfehlen, da sich die Hardware zu sehr aufheizt:

Wenn leise, dann mit leisen Gehäuselüftern! Die kannst du nach Bedarf aufrüsten


----------



## Hilren (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Alles klar dann weiß ich bescheid 

Der Rechner wird 2 mal angeschafft und meinem Bruder gefällt meine Auswahl an Gehäusen nicht 

Was könnt ihr mir zu dem hier sagen: AeroCool Xpredator X1 Evil Black Edition Midi Tower ohne Netzteil *54,84*


----------



## Jeanboy (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Das ist ok, aber der CPU Kühler passt nicht rein, da müsste er einen von diesen nehmen:

EKL Alpenföhn Brocken (84000000029) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
EKL Alpenföhn K2 (84000000057) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (17. Oktober 2012)

Wobei ich sagen muss, dass der K2 nur für Extrem-OC gedacht ist.


----------



## ct5010 (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*



Jeanboy schrieb:


> eine Dämmung ist nicht zu empfehlen, da sich die Hardware zu sehr aufheizt


 
Eine Dämmung heizt Komponenten nur unwesentlich auf (1°) also danke für die Falschinformation 

Das Midgard II ist übrigens auch nicht gerade empfehlenswert, Xigmateks Produkte haben eine sehr große Serienstreuung und das Gehäuse ist billig verarbeitet. 

Hier ein paar sehr feine Gehäuse:
BitFenix Shinobi USB 3.0
Corsair Carbide 300R
BitFenix Ghost


----------



## Jeanboy (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*



ct5010 schrieb:


> Eine Dämmung heizt Komponenten nur unwesentlich auf (1°) also danke für die Falschinformation


Hier hab ich mal einen Test gefunden: Test: Fractal Design Define R4 (Seite 6) - ComputerBase

1 Grad ist aber 1 Grad zu viel.

Zeig mir mal einen Test, der beweist,  dass es nur 1 Grad sind.
Ich bin mir sicher, dass es mehr als 1 Grad sind, wo  soll denn die warme Luft
der Grafikkarte hin? Oder wenn 2 Grafikkarten  eingebaut sind?

Fakt ist, dass auch eine Dämmung kaum Klappergeräusche  etc. unterbinden kann und man trotzdem leise Lüfter braucht,
da kann man sich  die Dämmung dann auch schenken.

Hier hab ich mal einen Test gefunden:  Test: Fractal Design Define R4 (Seite 6) - ComputerBase


Mittelfeld nur. Und das R4 ist für ein gedämmtes Gehäuse sehr gut, was die Temperaturen angeht, da gibt es teilweise auch richtigen Saunen...
(PCGH hat das auch so gesagt: Test: Fractal Design Define R4 - edles Silent-Gehäuse zum fairen Preis "Bisher das beste getestete Silent Gehäuse)



> Unser passives Testsystem setzt sich zwar nicht aus aktueller  High-End-Hardware zusammen, zeigt aber gut die Stärken und Schwächen der  Gehäusekühlung auf. Im Auslieferungszustand ist das Define R4 klar auf  geringe Geräuschemission getrimmt. Die beiden verbauten 140-mm-Lüfter  drehen auch auf 12 Volt nicht sehr hoch, optionale Lüfteröffnungen sind  verschlossen. Natürlich setzt sich das Gehäuse so nicht an die Spitze  des Testfelds, es werden aber trotzdem durchaus akkzeptable Temperaturen  erreicht. Werden die Lüfter hingegen nur mit 5 Volt betrieben, klettern  die Temperaturen noch einmal deutlich nach oben - im Fall des  Prozessors z.B. um beachtliche 16 Grad (der passiv gekühlten Grafikkarte  haben wir diese Tortur gleich erspart).
> Hier wird deutlich, dass wirklicher Silent-Betrieb auch eine  entsprechend genügsame Hardware erfordert. Wer abwärmeintensive Hardware  verbauen möchte, muss trotzdem nicht gleich einen Bogen um das Define  R4 machen. Er kann schließlich einige weitere Lüfter montieren und so  die Kühlleistung deutlich steigern.


Quelle: Test: Fractal Design Define R4 - Ring frei für Runde Vier [/QUOTE]


Hier wurde es doch schon bewiesen, dass es mehr als 1 Grad sind. 
Ich weiß gar nicht, wieso es dazu eine große Diskussion gibt


----------



## ct5010 (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*



Jeanboy schrieb:


> 1 Grad ist aber 1 Grad zu viel.
> 
> Zeig mir mal einen Test, der beweist, dass es nur 1 Grad sind.
> Ich bin mir sicher, dass es mehr als 1 Grad sind, wo soll denn die warme Luft
> ...


 
Natürlich, wenn es geht, dann mit leisen Gehäuselüftern. Dämmung kann jedoch schon so manches Spulenfiepen und auch Körperschall absorbieren. 1°? Eigenerfahrung. 



Jeanboy schrieb:


> Zum Midgard II:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...matek-midgard-ii-angriff-des-germanen.html#c4
> Es gibt durchweg nur positive Tests vom Midgard, beweist du mir nichts anderes, vertraue ich diesen



Tja, selbst dran Schuld, ich kann nichts dafür, dass du mir einen positiven Test zeigst, natürlich bekommen die immer die besten Samples von Xigmatek zugeschickt. 

Wie soll ich dir das beweisen? Sorry für meine Direktheit, aber geh zu Awista, und such, wo ein Xigmatek Midgard II irgendwo in den Müllverbrennungsanlagen ist. Dann besteht eine sehr geringe Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass das Gehäuse von meinem Kumpel ist. Ganz ehrlich, muss man alles _beweisen_? Kann man nicht auf Vertrauensbasis arbeiten? Ich möchte hier meine Erfahrungen mit anderen Hilfesuchenden teilen, und du möchtest dich hier einmischen, und sagen, dass es nicht stimmt, oder wie? Kannst ja selbst ein paar Midgard IIs bestellen und dann schaust du, wie viele davon kaputt gehen 

Außerdem sagt so ein Kurztest nicht viel aus, _der Schein trügt_.


----------



## Jeanboy (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Das ist kein Kurztest, das ist ein Lesertest, hier sind mehr Tests:

Xigmatek Midgard II im Test - Die Saga geht weiter - Fazit (9/9)
Test: Xigmatek Midgard II - der neue Preis-Leistungs-König?
Xigmatek Midgard II Gehuse - Artikel Hartware.net
Xigmatek Midgard II - Hardware-Factory.com

Reichen dir die endlich? Wie war das mit Vertrauen?

Natürlich reicht Vertrauen, aber wenn alle Tests etwas anderes sagen und das Midgard schon immer ein gutes 50 Euro Gehäuse war,
finde ich das einfach aus der Luft gegriffen. Beweise mir was anderes und ich glaube dir. Du kannst einfach ein schlechtes Modell erwischt haben


Deine 1 Grad habe ich widerlegt. Mehr brauch ich dazu nicht sagen.



@ Ich888

Den K2 habe ich genommen, weil es kaum CPU Kühler unter 158mm gibt, aber der Brocken reicht natürlich


----------



## ct5010 (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*



Jeanboy schrieb:


> Du kannst einfach ein schlechtes Modell erwischt haben
> 
> 
> Deine 1 Grad habe ich widerlegt. Mehr brauch ich dazu nicht sagen


 
Ich habe wohl zwei schlechte Modelle hintereinander erwischt. 

Meine 1 Grad brauchst du nicht zu wiederlegen, ich habe es bei einem Freund ausprobiert, wie soll ich es beweisen? Willst du uns mal besuchen kommen? ._.

Mit Kurztest meinte ich einfach _kein Dauertest_. Ob es ein Lesertest ist, ist egal.


----------



## target2804 (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

1°C halte ich auch für zu weit hergeholt. ich habe schon 3-4°C mehr, wenn ich den pc zu weit nach hinten an die wand stelle.


----------



## ct5010 (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*



target2804 schrieb:


> 1°C halte ich auch für zu weit hergeholt. ich habe schon 3-4°C mehr, wenn ich den pc zu weit nach hinten an die wand stelle.


 
Der PC stand unterm Schreibtishch. Kann auch 1-2° sein aber viel war das nicht. Es war auch eine gute Gehäusebelüftung da.


----------



## target2804 (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*



ct5010 schrieb:


> Der PC stand unterm Schreibtishch. Kann auch 1-2° sein aber viel war das nicht. Es war auch eine gute Gehäusebelüftung da.


 
ich lege mal schnell ein bisschen schaumstoff ins gehäuse. ich behaupte jetzt schonmal, dass es 10°C bei mir sind. im Sommer macht das bei OC vllt sogar 500Mhz aus, die man runtertakten muss.


----------



## ct5010 (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*



target2804 schrieb:


> ich lege mal schnell ein bisschen schaumstoff ins gehäuse. ich behaupte jetzt schonmal, dass es 10°C bei mir sind. im Sommer macht das bei OC vllt sogar 500Mhz aus, die man runtertakten muss.


 
Du willst mir also vorwerfen, dass ich nicht richtig getestet habe? Komm doch vorbei


----------



## target2804 (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*



ct5010 schrieb:


> Du willst mir also vorwerfen, dass ich nicht richtig getestet habe? Komm doch vorbei



So viel zum Thema "Worte in den Mund legen"


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (17. Oktober 2012)

Jap, tippe auch auf ca. 10 Grad bei den Temps.

Bin aber aufs Ergebnis gespannt


----------



## ct5010 (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*



target2804 schrieb:


> So viel zum Thema "Worte in den Mund legen"


 
Dein Post klang ehrlich gesagt etwas sarkastisch.


----------



## target2804 (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Ich werde mir die Temps unter Prime anschauen. dabei wird noch der msi kombuster laufen, dass die graka voll aufwärmt.
außerdem gibts n bf3 test, um das ganze etwas realistischer zu gestalten^^


----------



## ct5010 (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*



target2804 schrieb:


> Ich werde mir die Temps unter Prime anschauen. dabei wird noch der msi kombuster laufen, dass die graka voll aufwärmt.
> außerdem gibts n bf3 test, um das ganze etwas realistischer zu gestalten^^


 
Bin mal gespannt. Solange du es mit dem Schaumstoff nicht übertreibst und ausreichende Gehäusebelüftung hast, erwarte ich keine zu hohen Temperaturen. Bei uns war halt die Gehäusebelüftung sehr gut und sonst war auch alles gekühlt, daher der geringe Unterschied. Klar, dass die Temps leicht ansteigen...


----------



## Adi1 (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Das R4 hat aber keinen Schaumstoff als Dämmung. Daher ist der Test nicht aussagefähig.


----------



## Jeanboy (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*



			
				Jeanboy schrieb:
			
		

> ct5010 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Eine Dämmung heizt Komponenten nur unwesentlich auf (1°) also danke für die Falschinformation
> ...




Hier wurde es doch schon bewiesen, dass es mehr als 1 Grad sind. 
Ich weiß gar nicht, wieso es dazu eine große Diskussion gibt


----------



## ct5010 (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*



Jeanboy schrieb:


> Hier wurde es doch schon bewiesen, dass es mehr als 1 Grad sind.
> Ich weiß gar nicht, wieso es dazu eine große Diskussion gibt


 
Hoffnungslos. Komm einfach vorbei, dann siehst du, dass es 1-2° sind. Übrigens haben wir nicht diese extrem dicken Schaumstoffteile sondern be quiet! Dämmmatten verbaut...


----------



## Jeanboy (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*



ct5010 schrieb:


> Hoffnungslos. Komm einfach vorbei, dann siehst du, dass es 1-2° sind. Übrigens haben wir nicht diese extrem dicken Schaumstoffteile sondern be quiet! Dämmmatten verbaut...


 
Da wurde immer noch das R4 getestet, das keine Schaumstoffteile hat, sondern auch die ähnlichen Dämmmatten


----------



## ct5010 (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*



Jeanboy schrieb:


> Da wurde immer noch das R4 getestet, das keine Schaumstoffteile hat, sondern auch die ähnlichen Dämmmatten


 
Dann reichte offensichtlich die Gehäusebelüftung nicht aus, bei guter Belüftung gibt es weniger Unterschied als bei einem Passivbetrieb, das ist doch logisch, oder


----------



## Jeanboy (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*



ct5010 schrieb:


> Dann reichte offensichtlich die Gehäusebelüftung nicht aus, bei guter Belüftung gibt es weniger Unterschied als bei einem Passivbetrieb, das ist doch logisch, oder


 
Laut PCGH ist es einer der besten gedämmten Gehäuse (das beste, was sie bisher getestet haben).

Wer kauft sich denn Dämmmaterial für 20+ Euro, was vielleicht besser als jedes verbaute Material ist, wenn man mit leisen Gehäuselüftern auch nichts mehr hört?


----------



## target2804 (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

So hier mal mein Test:

habe 6mm dicken Schaumstoff verwendet. Das Gehäuse hatte eine ordentliche Dämmung und weiterhin ausreichend gute Belüftung. Der Unterschied, was die Lautstärke angeht, war eigentlich total gering, da das System an sich schon sehr leise ist.
Folgende Ergebnisse habe ich erzielt:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Temperaturen ohne Dämmung waren (Idle ist eig. egal aber trotzdem dabei) bei:                  Mit Dämmung hingegen bei:

*Idle:** Last: **Idle: **Last:*
Core#0:23°C                  Core#0:53°C Core#0:31°C Core#0:62°C                   
Core#1:29°C Core#1:53°C Core#1:32°C                  Core#1:63°C
Core#2:28°C Core#2:57°C Core#2:36°C Core#2:66°C
Core#3:28°C Core#3:54°C Core#3:34°C Core#3:62°C

GPU-Last: 59°C                                                                                                             GPU-Last: 64°C


Die Temperaturerhöhung errechne ich jetzt nicht einzeln, sondern nur an der Durchschnittstemperatur. Daraus folgt: 
- Idle-Temperaturzuwachs von Ø27°C auf Ø 33,25°C --> 23,1% (6,25°C)
- Last-Temperaturzuwachs von Ø 54,25°C auf 63,25°C --> 16% (9°C)

Lag ich mit meinen 10°C garnicht so falsch. und ich bin sicher ich habe schlechter gedämmt als Fractal Design^^


----------



## ct5010 (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

:o Ja, bei dir ist die Gehäusebelüftung bestimmt nicht so gutm wie gesagt, bei uns war eine extrem gute Belüftung garantiert (etwas laut aber ist ein Performance PC)


----------



## Legacyy (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*



ct5010 schrieb:


> :o Ja, bei dir ist die Gehäusebelüftung bestimmt nicht so gutm wie gesagt, bei uns war eine extrem gute Belüftung garantiert (etwas laut aber ist ein Performance PC)


Wie war das mit den Unterstellungen?


----------



## Jeanboy (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Ihr baut also 4 (oder wieviele?) schnelldrehende (?) Lüfter oder so in ein gedämmtes Gehäuse ein, damit die Belüftung ausreichend ist? 

Da hol ich mir lieber leise Lüfter und gut ist


----------



## ct5010 (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Es war eine Vermutung ._. Außerdem kann ein extrem leiser PC einfach nicht so viel Luft schaufeln wie Lüfter @2000rpm


----------



## Softy (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*



ct5010 schrieb:


> (etwas laut aber ist ein Performance PC)



Öhm... Wozu dann die Dämmung?  Das ist ja mehr als sinnfrei


----------



## Jeanboy (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*



ct5010 schrieb:


> Es war eine Vermutung ._. Außerdem kann ein extrem leiser PC einfach nicht so viel Luft schaufeln wie Lüfter @2000rpm



Wie gesagt, wo macht dann die Dämmung Sinn?


----------



## ct5010 (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*



Jeanboy schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, wo macht dann die Dämmung Sinn?


 
Als Test


----------



## target2804 (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Joa als Test. aber in der realität eher weniger. ich muss die ganzen lüfter schneller drehen lassen um die temperaturveränderung (negativ) wieder auszugleichen. dann ist es genauso laut wie ohne dämmung bei runtergeregelten lüftern. die 65°C waren bei undervolted´er cpu (offset -0,125). leg nochma 5°C drauf ohne das^^


----------



## Hilren (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Tut mir leid Leute hatte heute keine Zeit mich drum zu kümmern.

Was haltet ihr von diesem Gehäuse? Passt da alles rein? Wie sind die Lüfter? Zalman Z11 Plus Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Hardware, Notebooks

Ansonsten wirds einer von den bereits erwähnten mal schaun:
AeroCool Xpredator X1 Evil Black Edition Midi Tower ohne Netzteil
CoolerMaster 690 II Advanced Full Black USB 3.0 Midi Tower ohne Netzteil 
Corsair Carbide 500R Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Hardware,

Zu mehr Fragen bin ich grad nicht mehr fähig 

Danke nochmals an alle.


----------



## Jeanboy (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Ich wär immer noch für das CoolerMaster 

Das Zalman ist nicht schlecht, die Lüfter sind auch okey


----------



## ct5010 (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Das 500R ist klasse, das kannst du nehmen.  Hat die beste Verarbeitung.

Schau dir aber noch das BitFenix Ghost an.


----------



## Hilren (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

So 
Folgendes ist der Endstand:

System:

CPU: Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

Mainboard:  Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

RAM: Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-12800U CL10-10-10-27 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M1A1600C10) http://geizhals.at/de/801919

NT: be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

CPU-Kühler:  Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

SSD:  Samsung SSD 830 Series 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC128B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Laufwerk: LG Electronics GH24NS schwarz, SATA, bulk Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

Graka:  Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-N670OC-2GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

HDD: Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 2000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST2000DM001) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Gehäuse: Corsair Carbide 500R Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Hardware,

Gibt es noch etwas zu beanstanden bevor ich bestelle? Noch irgendwas hinzuzufügen oder zu verbessern?

Passt alles ins Gehäuse?

Nochmal und schonmal vielen Dank an alle!!! Habt mir echt geholfen. Wenn alles da und aufgebaut ist gibts auch nochmal ein feedback


----------



## Adi1 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Sieht gut aus . Dann kannst Du jetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## ct5010 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus . Dann kannst Du jetzt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 
Nein, mit dem neuen Treiber-Update soll die 7970 33% schneller in BF3 sein als bisher  

Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970, 3GB GDDR5

Mehr VRAM ist auch von Vorteil, man weiß ja nicht, was für Monster-Bildschirme man später hat. Auflösungen steigen


----------



## Jeanboy (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*



ct5010 schrieb:


> Nein, mit dem neuen Treiber-Update soll die 7970 33% schneller in BF3 sein als bisher
> 
> Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970, 3GB GDDR5
> 
> Mehr VRAM ist auch von Vorteil, man weiß ja nicht, was für Monster-Bildschirme man später hat. Auflösungen steigen


 

33%, bei PCGH stehen 10-15%, übertreib mal nicht


----------



## Softy (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Wird Zeit, dass nvidia mal einen Performance-Treiber raushaut. Am Ende ist die HD7970 schneller als die GTX 690


----------



## Rosigatton (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Sieht sehr gut aus. Ob GTX670 oder 7970, pfffff, machst mit keiner was verkehrt . So kaufen .


----------



## Softy (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Sehe ich auch so. Wem der Verbrauch unter Last und PhysX besonders wichtig ist, sollte zur GTX 670 greifen. Für ein etwas höheres OC-Potential kauft man die HD7970


----------



## target2804 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Wie sollen das auch 33% werden


----------



## ct5010 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*



Jeanboy schrieb:


> 33%, bei PCGH stehen 10-15%, übertreib mal nicht


 
_bis zu_

10-15 im Durchschnitt. Wollte doch nur AMD etwas Marketing machen


----------



## Jeanboy (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*



ct5010 schrieb:


> _bis zu_
> 
> 10-15 im Durchschnitt


 

Dann erzählt keinen Mist  In irgendeiner Singleplayer Mission in der hintersten Ecke, wo man sowieso 80 FPS hat...


(das geht nicht nur an dich, hier schreiben atm viele, dass es 33% Mehrleistung wären)


----------



## ct5010 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*



Jeanboy schrieb:


> Dann erzählt keinen Mist


 
Immernoch, _bis zu_


----------



## Jeanboy (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*



ct5010 schrieb:


> Nein, mit dem neuen Treiber-Update soll die 7970 33% schneller in BF3 sein als bisher
> 
> Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970, 3GB GDDR5
> 
> Mehr VRAM ist auch von Vorteil, man weiß ja nicht, was für Monster-Bildschirme man später hat. Auflösungen steigen




Ich lese da nichts von "bis zu"


----------



## Softy (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*



ct5010 schrieb:


> Immernoch, _bis zu_



Trotzdem irreführend. Du kannst ja auch nicht schreiben, die HD7970 ist bis zu 40% schneller als eine GTX 670 ist (nur weil das bei Metro 2033 @FullHD 4xAA, 16xAF der Fall ist).


----------



## ct5010 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*



ct5010 schrieb:


> 10-15 im Durchschnitt. Wollte doch nur AMD etwas Marketing machen


----------



## Threshold (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*



Softy schrieb:


> Trotzdem irreführend. Du kannst ja auch nicht schreiben, die HD7970 ist bis zu 40% schneller als eine GTX 670 ist (nur weil das bei Metro 2033 @FullHD 4xAA, 16xAF der Fall ist).


 
Aber genau das schreiben immer alle.
Es wird immer mit "bis zu" beworben.


----------



## Adi1 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*



ct5010 schrieb:


>


 
Findest Du das lustig, ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Hilren (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Als ich mir die Teile zusammengesucht habe sind grade noch folgende Fragen aufgetretten:

1. Beim Ram: a) Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB | Geizhals Deutschland Welchen Ram soll ich da am besten holen? Den CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) oder CL-10-10-10-27 (DDR3-1600)
                  b) Ist es besser einen Riegel mit 8GB zu haben oder 2x4GB. Oder ist es VÖLLIG EGAL?

2. Das DVD-Laufwerk gibt es bei MindFactory leider nicht. Ich könnte es auch bei Amazon bestellen, würde trotzdem gerne mal hören welches von denene auf MindFactory ihr mir empfehlen würdet.
DVD-Brenner SATA -> DVD-Brenner -> DVD -> Laufwerke / Medien -> Hardware


----------



## Softy (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

1. CL9 ist minimal (messbar) schneller als CL 10. Ich würde 2x4 GB kaufen, wegen Dual Channel Modus.

2. LG Electronics GH24NS90 SATA DVD-Brenner schwarz - Hardware, Notebooks


----------



## Hilren (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Das Problem ist, ich finde keine 2x4GB. Die Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB gibts iwie immer nur mit einem Riegel -.-


----------



## Softy (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

8GB Corsair Vengeance LP Black DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Hardware,

edit: alle, die unter mir posten, sind lahm


----------



## Legacyy (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Dual Kit gibts hier: 8GB Corsair Vengeance LP Black DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Hardware,


----------



## Hilren (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Danke  ich hab es nicht gefunden weil ich bei CL 10 geschaut habe die ganze Zeit und nicht bei CL9. Da gibts nur den einen Riegel...


----------



## Softy (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Dafür sind wir ja da


----------



## Hilren (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Ich muss nochmal nerven ^^ Beim DVD-Laufwerk wurde hier auf Seite 4 gesagt ich soll die Bulk Variante nehmen?!


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (23. Oktober 2012)

Nimm das LG GH24NS und gut ist


----------



## Softy (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*



Hilren schrieb:


> Ich muss nochmal nerven ^^ Beim DVD-Laufwerk wurde hier auf Seite 4 gesagt ich soll die Bulk Variante nehmen?!



Ja, bulk reicht aus. Denn Brenn-Software gibt es als Freeware haufenweise.


----------



## Hilren (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Danke für die Hilfe 

Ich hab nur nochmal gefragt weils die Bulk auf MF nicht gibt und jetzt wissen wollte, ob da irgendetwas besonderes dran ist.
Wenns nur die Brennsoftware ist solls mir egal sein. Ist "nur" 1€ unterschied ^^


----------



## Softy (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Bei mir sind das ein paar € mehr Unterschied :

LG Electronics GH24NS90 SATA DVD-Brenner schwarz - Hardware, Notebooks

LG Electronics GH24NS SATA retail - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

Ich habe so langsam das Gefühl, dass Du den Warenkorb nochmal hier posten solltest, bevor Du den "bestellen"- Button drückst


----------



## Hilren (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

 ich hab die hier verglichen 
LG Electronics DVD-Brenner GH22NS70 SATA Schwarz bulk - Hardware,
LG Electronics GH24NS90 SATA DVD-Brenner schwarz - Hardware, Notebooks

muss jetzt aber auch feststellen, dass das eine die GH22 und die andere die GH24 ist.
Ich werde einfach alt ^^


----------



## target2804 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Ist doch wurst. das sind standard dvd brenner, die nur ihnren zweck tun.


----------



## Softy (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*



Hilren schrieb:


> muss jetzt aber auch feststellen, dass das eine die GH22 und die andere die GH24 ist.



Außerdem sind beides "bulk"-Versionen


----------



## Hilren (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Ja ^^ die Diskussion um das Laufwerk ist auch beendet. Ich habe zu dem richtige gefunden. Danke für die Erleuchtung 

Edit: Ich berufe mich nochmal aufs alt werden ^^


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (23. Oktober 2012)

Noch Fragen ?

Softy sagte, du solltest nochmal den Warenkorb Posten


----------



## Hilren (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Wird hier in wenigen Minuten per Edit hinzugefügt. Allerdings werde ich aufs Midnightshopping warten bevor ich die Bestellung abschicke, damit die Versandtkosten entfallen 


EDIT: https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220227caaf4a3e02b9e1b97f6756af96db8cc8b43f9da

Das mit den 580Watt ist beabsichtigt  bevor ich hier gesteinigt werde ^^


----------



## GeForce-Lover (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Zu Mitternacht ändern sich aber gerne mal die Preise


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (23. Oktober 2012)

Wie von Geisterhand ... 


Warum wohl  ???


----------



## Softy (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Manchmal ist das so mit den Preisen, manchmal aber auch nicht. Vielleicht hast Du ja Glück


----------



## Hilren (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Hm ich schau mal wenn die Preise echt so steigen warte ich einfach auf morgen.... ^^

Link zum Warenkorb im vorherigen Post


----------



## Softy (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Ich würde heute nacht stündlich mal schauen


----------



## Hilren (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Okay ^^ bin mal gespannt.

Hat der Warenkorb den Segen um dann heute Nacht auf Reise geschickt zu werden?! 

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220227caaf4a3e02b9e1b97f6756af96db8cc8b43f9da


----------



## Rosigatton (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Fette Zusammenstellung . Schei...ss auf Midnightshopping . Kann man echt drauf verzichten. Kurz die aktuellen Kurse checken, wenn´s passt, klick und ab dafür 

Meinen Segen hast Du. Service Level Gold noch raus.


----------



## Softy (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Willst Du alles 2x kaufen? 

Ansonsten sieht das sehr gut aus


----------



## Hilren (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Irgendwie fügen die das Service Level Gold automatisch hinzu. Für Leute die nicht aufpassen würde ich annehmen, wenn ich böse denken würde 

Japp 2 mal ist beabsichtigt. Mein Bruder holt sich auch einen 

Und ich kanns nich genug sagen. Nochmals vielen Dank an alle hier! Ihr seid klasse


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (23. Oktober 2012)

Danke !





Ich will Bilder haben wenn er da ist


----------



## Softy (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*



Hilren schrieb:


> Japp 2 mal ist beabsichtigt. Mein Bruder holt sich auch einen



Achso. 

Noch einen Tick leiser & kühler wäre die 2048MB Asus GeForce GTX 670 DirectCU II Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail). (+ 1Jahr länger Garantie). Aber wenn Ihr nicht mehr warten wollt / könnt, die Gigabyte ist auch gut


----------



## Hilren (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Na klar  Bilder und Feedback werden geliefert, wenn es soweit ist 

Wenn sie besser ist, werden uns die paar Tage mehr nicht umbringen ^^
Werde jetzt eh erstmal bis Mitternacht warten; einfach aus Neugier, ob die Preise steigen und dann im Zweifelsfall morgen im Laufe des Tages bestellen.

 oder besser: PCGH Foren Community rockt!


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Die Preise werden vermutlich steigen habe auf jeden fall ich beobachtet.
ich würde einfach ein Tag lang reinschauen und bei einem sehr niedrigen Preis zuschlagen


----------



## Hilren (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Ich werde es beobachten und für die Nachwelt hier chronologisch festhalten


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (23. Oktober 2012)

Sehr nützlich !


----------



## Softy (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*



Hilren schrieb:


> Ich werde es beobachten und für die Nachwelt hier chronologisch festhalten



Wenn Du das machst, hast Du den Pulitzer Preis so gut wie in der Tasche


----------



## Jeanboy (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Immer schön F5 drücken


----------



## Hilren (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Excel Tabelle angelegt. Jetzt heißts ein paar Stunden wach bleiben


----------



## Hilren (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Was sagt der Rest eigentlich zu 

2048MB Asus GeForce GTX 670 DirectCU II Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)

vs

2048MB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Hardware,


Ein Freund meint außerdem, dass der CPU-Kühler nicht in mein Gehäuse passt, weil das Gehäuse zu schmal ist?!

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p809693_Thermalright-HR-02-Macho-Rev-A--BW-.html


http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...de-500R-Midi-Tower-ohne-Netzteil-schwarz.html

"bei mir wurde es schon mit dem 9'' lüfter eng
(bei meinem server)
du brauchst(und kaufst) einen 12'' lüfter für deine cpu
das teil ist riesen groß (hab ich ja selber in meinem pc)
das ist 16cm lang
dein gehäuse ist 20cm breit
darauf kommt noch:
-cpu
-mainborad
-kleiner luftspalt
-platte auf der das mainboard befestigt ist
-luft um kabel hinten dran zu führen
-beide türen

und nicht zu vergessen: du hast noch einen seitenlüfter"


sorry für double post. dachte man kann posts löschen


----------



## Jeanboy (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Beide Karten nehmen sich wenig^^ nimm die, die billiger/lieferbar ist^^

In der Beschreibung steht, dass max. 160mm Lüfter reinpassen, da baut man den unnötigen Seitenlüfter aus und schon passt es^^


----------



## Softy (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Im Moment kostet die Asus DC-II einen € mehr und ist einen Tick leiser / kühler. Außerdem bietet Asus 3 Jahre Garantie auf Grafikkarten, Gigabyte nur 2 Jahre, daher würde ich zur Asus DC-II greifen.


----------



## Hilren (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

So: die Obsarvation hat ergeben, dass die Preise über Nacht (23-6 Uhr) NICHT steigen. Der Gesamtpreis ist sogar um sage und schreibe 44 cent gesunken 

Die Preise gingen dann morgens um ca. 10 Uhr hoch.

Was gibt es denn noch für Vorschläge für das Gehäuse/Lüfter Problem? (Die Option mit dem Seitenlüfter ausbauen behalte ich mal im Hinterkopf)
Kennt jemand einen Lüfter der passen würde oder sollte ich ein neues Gehäuse suchen?

Bin erst nach Hause gekommen. Schaue mich auch mal nach Lüftern um.


----------



## Softy (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Danke für die Info mit den Preisen  

Was meinst Du mit Gehäuse / Lüfterproblem?  Ich sehe da kein Problem


----------



## Hilren (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Siehe ein paar Posts (#166) weiter oben.


----------



## Softy (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Jeanboy hat es doch schon beantwortet  Ich glaube, dass es auch mit Seitenlüfter (knapp) passen wird.


----------



## Hilren (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Ja wie gesagt diese Option behalte ich in der Hinterhand. Ich will zwar nicht nerven  aber wollte trotzdem wissen ob es eine Option gibt (oder jemand eine Idee/Vorschlag hat) in der es reinpasst ohne Bedenken zu haben.
Wäre sehr enttäuschend wenns nachher Probleme gibt. Deswegen meine ständige nachfragerei ^^ Müsst es mir nachsehen; geht hier um eine große Summe für mich, die investiert wird


----------



## Softy (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Meinst Du eine andere Gehäuse / Kühlerkombination?

--> Fractal Design Arc  oder Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl

Da passen alle gängigen Towerkühler rein.


----------



## Hilren (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Ja genau anderes Gehäuse oder anderer Lüfter der ins Gehäuse passt.

Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl gefällt mir eigentlich auch ziemlich gut. Ich les mal paar Reviews zu beiden Gehäusen und schau mir Bildchen an ^^

und noch vielen Dank für deine Geduld und Hilfe!!!


----------



## Softy (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Gleich kommt eh Rosigatton und schwärmt Dir was vom R4 vor   Danach kaufst Du es blind


----------



## Rosigatton (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Da bin ich . Jepp, das R4 ist absolute Sahne . Das Arc und das Shinobi sind auch klasse. In das Corsair Obsidian 650D bin ich auch verschossen. Und das Anidees nicht zu vergessen. 

Such Dir eins aus, was Dir optisch am besten gefällt, und wir sagen Dir dann, ob Du das kaufen darfst  . Wie gesagt, die Fractal sind jeden Cent wert.


----------



## Adi1 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Da sind Sie wieder, die Scheißhausfliegen .


----------



## Hilren (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

  Gehäuse ne Wissenschaft für sich. Ich schau mir noch schnell die erwähnten Gehäuse von Rosigatton an, ansonsten wird es das Fractal R4.

Rein aus Interesse, weil ich drauf gestoßen bin was ist eure Meinung dazu: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...dition-mit-vielen-verbesserungen-anzeige.html


----------



## Softy (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Davon halte ich nichts, da ich gerne und oft übertakte und benche. Und da sind Lüfter im Deckel einfach notwendig.

Wenn man nicht oder nur leicht übertakten will, wäre die PCGH Edition aber OK.


----------



## Rosigatton (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

@ Adi1

Softy hat mich gerufen, Du Lümmel. Wen meinst Du denn mit Scheisshausfliegen ?


----------



## Hilren (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Das Fractal Design Define R4 hat ja einen Lüfter in der Front und einen in der Rückseite. Würdet ihr einen zusätzlichen Lüfter empfehlen und wenn ja wo (noch eine in der Front, Boden, Seite, Deckel)? und welchen?


----------



## Adi1 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Nun, wenn der Chef gerufen hat, geht das wohl in Ordnung .

Mit den Fliegen meinte ich nur, dass sobald das R4 erwähnt wird, Du Dein Statement hier abgibst.
Das R4 ist ein sehr gutes Case, verstehe mich daher bitte nicht falsch, hab ja selbst das R3 und bin zufrieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Softy (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

@Adi1
Irgendwie passen Deine Smiley's nie in den Kontext  



Hilren schrieb:


> Das Fractal Design Define R4 hat ja einen Lüfter  in der Front und einen in der Rückseite. Würdet ihr einen zusätzlichen  Lüfter empfehlen und wenn ja wo (noch eine in der Front, Boden, Seite,  Deckel)? und welchen?



oben ausblasend. Seiten- und Bodenlüfter bringen meist nicht viel.


----------



## Adi1 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*



Softy schrieb:


> @Adi1
> Irgendwie passen Deine Smiley's nie in den Kontext
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich finde das sehrwohl gelungen, Chef.


----------



## Rosigatton (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Die beiden im R4 verbauten Lüfter sind . Ich habe den vorderen nach hinten oben gebaut, und vorne 2 x 140mm BeQuiets reingesetzt. Ist vielleicht etwas übertrieben, aber sehr kühl und leise.

Die interne Steuerung ist ja nur für 3 Luffis, sollte aber per Y-Adapter auch 4 verpacken. Habe die beiden hinteren über die interne Steuerung auf 5 Volt am laufen, die 2 vorderen übers Board .


----------



## Hilren (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Welchen Lüfter (Größe und Marke) würdet ihr als ausblasendes empfehlen?


----------



## Softy (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Wenn Du das Gigabyte Z77X D3H nimmst, würde ich einen PWM Lüfter kaufen, dann kannst du ihn am Board anschließen und regeln, z.B. Produktvergleich


----------



## Rosigatton (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Die verbauten sind sehr gut und auch erhältlich : 140x140x25 Fractal Gehäuselüfter FD Silent Series

Ansonsten : Enermax T.B.Silence oder Scythe Slipstream = gut und günstig

Oder BeQuiet oder Noiseblocker = Etwas teurer aber die Creme der Lüfter.


----------



## Hilren (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Kay ich schau mal. Noch eine Frage kann man in den deckel beim R4 2 140iger verbauen oder geht da nur 1x140 oder 2x 120?


----------



## Rosigatton (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Da gehen überall 120mm oder 140mm rein . Wobei dann ganz klar die 140er zu bevorzugen sind .


----------



## Softy (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Da gehen 2x 140 oder 2x 120. Oder gemischt (macht aber wenig Sinn, es sei denn man hat einen Lüfter bereits zu Hause rumfliegen).


----------



## Hilren (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Kay und noch eine Frage beim R4 die vielleicht dumm erscheint. Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe: Der Lüfter vorne bläst Luft nach hinten (seh ich das richtig, dass der keine Luft ansaugen kann, da Deckel davor?) und der hintere bläst die Luft raus?!
Braucht man nicht iwie einen Ansauger?

Klärt mich bitte auf ^^


----------



## Softy (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Ja, optimal ist es, wenn der vordere Lüfter die Luft einsaugt und die oberen und hinteren Lüfter die warme Luft abtransportieren.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (24. Oktober 2012)

Vorne wird die Luft hereingezogen und hinten und oben herausgezogen.


----------



## Hilren (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Ja das grundsätzliche Prinzip ist mir klar. Hab bisschen ungenau gefragt. Es ging mir um das Fractal R4. So wie ich das auf den Bildern sehe kann es keine Luft ansaugen, da ein Deckel davor ist? oder übersehe ich etwas?


----------



## Softy (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Achso  Das R4 hat Lüftungsschlitze rechts und links, da kommt genug Luft rein 

Auf dem Bild #2 sieht man es recht gut: http://geizhals.at/de/812617


----------



## Hilren (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Hab ich glatt übersehen  Wunderbar. Das Gehäuse wird gekauft. Jetzt such ich noch einen Lüfter und konsultiere euch dann nochmal 

Danke für die Hilfe um diese späte Stunde 

Eine Frage noch an die Leute, die dieses Gehäuse haben. Wie sieht es denn aus mit Staub im Gehäuse (zB durch die Lüftungsschlitze, etc)? Klar, dass nichts staubfrei sein kann. Jedoch eure Erfahrungen würden mich intressieren


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (24. Oktober 2012)

Staubfilter FTW ! 


Vorne und unten am NT müssten Staubfilter sein


----------



## Rosigatton (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Es sind an allen wichtigen Stellen hochwertige Staubfilter . An den Stellen, wo Luft eingesaugt wird, sehe ich nach 5 Wochen Staub. Aufmachen tue ich das Gehäuse erst wieder, wenn ich das Fenster drauf mache. Ist aber alles sehr leicht zu reinigen.


----------



## Hilren (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Also da ich das Gigabyte Z77X D3H nehm, würde es sich ja anbieten 140x140x25 be quiet! Shadow Wings SW1 PWM, BQT T14025-MR-PWM - Hardware, zu holen ums dann dadran anzuschließen


----------



## Softy (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Ja, der würde gut passen


----------



## Rosigatton (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Genau den habe ich mir auch gekauft .


----------



## Hilren (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Wunderbar 

Reicht einer vorne, einer hinten und einer am Deckel aus? Soll noch irgendwo einer hin?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Ja, reicht aus.


----------



## Rosigatton (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Normal reicht einer vorne rein, einer hinten raus. 2 hinten/oben raus ist auch nicht verkehrt .


----------



## Softy (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Kommt drauf an, wenn Du stark übertakten willst, würde ich 2 Lüfter in den Deckel bauen. Ansonsten einen oder keinen.


----------



## Hilren (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Alles klar 

Dann bedanke ich mich mal bei allen für die Hilfe!!! Habt mir echt sehr geholfen!  

Dann bestell ich das Ding inner Stunde 

Bilder, Feddback und co gibts dann wenn alles da ist.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Viel Spaß beim Warten  ! 
Trotzdem viel Spaß mit dem Knecht !


----------



## Hilren (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist bei dem Mainboard gibt es 2 Revisionsnummern http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4144 und      GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket 1155 - GA-Z77X-D3H (rev. 1.1)
Anscheinend hatten die mit der Rev1.0 so ihre Probleme und habens beim 1.1 behoben. Wie finde ich den raus welches im Shop angeboten wird?! o_O

Ist das jetzt das 1.0 oder 1.1  http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...Z77-So-1155-Dual-Channel-DDR3-ATX-Retail.html


----------



## Rosigatton (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Anrufen und fragen . Habe vor 5 Wochen das Z77X-UD3H gekauft. Ich weiss ja, auch etwas übertrieben aber . Da war das F7 Bios drauf . Mittlerweile gibt´s F17. Auf der Gigabyte-Seite das aktuelle BIOS saugen und auffen Stick packen. Im UEFI per Q-Flash ist das in 2 Minuten frisch geflasht.


----------



## Hilren (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Japp dann werd ich mich morgen da schlau machen und dann eben morgen Nacht bestellen 

Vllt fallen mir bis dahin noch mehr nervige Fragen ein  

Melde mich dann morgen mit der Info!

Bis morgen und gute Nacht


----------



## Rosigatton (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Nachts ziehen die schon mal die Preise etwas an . Muss also nicht unbedingt Midnight-Shopping sein. Im günstigen Moment bestellen . Bis morgen.


----------



## ct5010 (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Günstig ist es gegen 00:01 aber paar Minuten später steigen schon die Preise


----------



## Hilren (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Beobachtung des Preises vorgestern Nacht: "So: die Obsarvation hat ergeben, dass die Preise über Nacht (23-6 Uhr)  NICHT steigen. Der Gesamtpreis ist sogar um sage und schreibe 44 cent  gesunken  Die Preise gingen dann morgens um ca. 10 Uhr hoch."

Und die Beobachtung von letzter Nacht: Der Gesamtpreis ist von 23 --> 1 Uhr um mehr als 1€ gesunken. Also zumindest ich kann die Verteuerung nicht bestätigen. Ist vielleicht nur Zufall. Wer weiß 

Aber es lohnt sich doch mal nach Mitternacht zu schaun wies mit den Preisen steht; vllt hat man Glück. Muss denen ja nicht unbedingt die 13€ Versandt in den Rachen werfen, vorallem wenn man nachts eh wach ist.


Melde mich in ein paar Stunden wegen dem Mainboard.

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...Z77-So-1155-Dual-Channel-DDR3-ATX-Retail.html

Edit:

Hab da eben angerufen: Ungefährer Wortlaut:
""Ja und sie wollen jetzt wissen welche Revisionsnummer das bei uns angeboten Board hat. Das können wir Ihnen leider nicht sagen. Wir kriegen Mischwaren geliefert und der Händler hat keine Angaben dazu gemacht. Wir packens auch nicht aus und schauen da rein." (Die Dame war sehr freundlich und hat sich entschuldigt, dass sie leider nicht helfen kann.)


Was haltet ihr von dem hier beim caseking. Da weiß ich, dass es die Rev1.1 Version ist durch den 8pin 12V Anschluss statt dem 4pin (Rev1.0) http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...Sockel-1155::18885.html?campaign=psm/geizhals


----------



## Jeanboy (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Wenn es dir der Aufpreis wert ist, nimm das^^


----------



## Hilren (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Es mag sich vielleicht etwas komisch anhören, aber ich will auf Nummer sicher gehen das alles passt bzw mögliche Fehlerquellen minimal halten (es kann ja immer iwas sein, man kann es ja nicht völlig ausschließen...). Desweiteren auch das Bestmögliche für mein Geld rausholen. So bin ich halt und deswegen ist dieser Thread jetzt auch auf diese Größe angewachsen. Ich informier mich immer lang und breit bevor ich etwas kaufe, vergleiche, etcetc ^^
Nur damit ihr versteht warum ich soviel nachfrage 

Also beinem fast 1200€ System solls mir nicht auf 15-20€ ankommen, wenn ich dafür Sicherheit habe. Ich hab mir jetzt überlegt das hier  Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H Intel Z77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail  zu holen.
Wenn ich das D3H bei Caseking hole komm ich mit Versandt auf 125€ da geb ich 5€ mehr aus und hol mir das UD3H auf mindfactory, da ich alles dort bestelle.

Meine Frage: Ist das Board kompatibel mit meinem System? Ich nehms mal stark an, möchte trotzdem auf Nummer sicher gehen, da ihr mehr Ahnung habt.

System:

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220697d0418e70757148c9787ac0a4f8db9edb6495a79


----------



## Softy (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Sieht gut aus 

Board kannst Du nach gewünschter Ausstattung nehmen, kompatibel ist das alles in Deiner Zusammenstellung. Glaub ich


----------



## Jeanboy (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*



Softy schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus
> 
> Board kannst Du nach gewünschter Ausstattung nehmen, kompatibel ist das alles in Deiner Zusammenstellung. Glaub ich



Die Diskussion um 2x 7970 hattet ihr schon oder?  Nach dem Wundertreiber


----------



## Hilren (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Das lese und höre ich inzwischen so oft. Was ist den nun dran an diesem "Wundertreiber". Ist auch wirklich was dahinter oder war das jetzt Ironie ^^


----------



## Softy (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Der neue Treiber ist schon nicht schlecht, aber mit einer GTX machst Du imo nach wie vor nichts falsch


----------



## Threshold (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Der Treiber ist schon sehr gut. Mit dem zieht die 7970 an der GTX 680 vorbei.


----------



## Jeanboy (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*



Hilren schrieb:


> Das lese und höre ich inzwischen so oft. Was ist den nun dran an diesem "Wundertreiber". Ist auch wirklich was dahinter oder war das jetzt Ironie ^^



Eig. war die 7970 in etwa der Hälfte der Spiele besser als die GTX670, die GTX70 in den anderen.

Jetzt kam ein neuer Treiber raus, wo nun in die 7970 in mehr Spielen besser darsteht als die GTX670.


----------



## Hilren (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

hmkay. Schade, dass ich AMD geschädigt bin, sonst hätte ich mir das wahrscheinlich überlegt. 

Außerdem nehme ich an, dass Nvidia vllt selbst nochmal mit einem besseren Treiber ankommt. Naja ^^


----------



## Speedy1612 (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

ich hatte eine 7970 GHz und dann eine 670 AMP!
Die Bildqualität der AMD ist im Vergleich zur Nvidia um Welten schlechter ins besondere kantenglättung

Aber das ist mein Empfinden...


----------



## Hilren (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Bei dem Thema scheiden sich ja eh die Geister. Ist halt eine subjektive Einstellung... Jedem das seine solange man zufrieden ist 

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit 2 Monitoren an der gtx 670?


----------



## ct5010 (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Auf 2 Monis würde ich nicht zocken.


----------



## Softy (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

AMD hat schon super aufgeholt, was die Bildqualität angeht. Bei der HD6xxx war das nicht so prickelnd 

Rein von den Leistungsdaten liegt die HD7970 schon vorne im Vergleich zur GTX 670. Eigentlich blöd, dass jetzt erst ein Treiber kommt, der das Potential besser ausschöpft


----------



## Hilren (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Ich zocke nur auf einem Monitor keine Sorge 

Ging mir eher um allgemeines, obs Probleme gibt/gab oder so


----------



## Threshold (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*



Softy schrieb:


> Eigentlich blöd, dass jetzt erst ein Treiber kommt, der das Potential besser ausschöpft


 
Vielleicht aber auch ein Vorteil für die kommenden Karten von AMD.
Wenn die 8000er Serie nächstes Jahr kommt hat AMD vielleicht ein Pferd mehr im Stall als Nvidia. Die dann wieder nachlegen müssen.


----------



## Jeanboy (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*



Hilren schrieb:


> Ich zocke nur auf einem Monitor keine Sorge
> 
> Ging mir eher um allgemeines, obs Probleme gibt/gab oder so



wofür dann 2 Karten?


----------



## Hilren (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

hm? es ist doch nur eine Karte. War nie die Rede von 2 ^^

Wenn du den Warenkorb meinst: Da ist alles 2 mal drin wenn du nochmal schaust ^^ Mein Bruder holt sich auch einen neuen...


----------



## Softy (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*



Jeanboy schrieb:


> wofür dann 2 Karten?


 
Was hast Du immer mit Deinen 2 Karten?  Hast Du Dich im Thread verlaufen?


----------



## Jeanboy (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Habs jetzt auch gesehn 

Alles ist 2x  sorry


----------



## Hilren (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Mal ne ganz dumme Frage, weil ich grad auf Google nicht direkt auf die Antwort stoße.

Wie siehts mit der kompatibilität von einem USB 2.0 Stick, etc an einem USB 3.0 Steckplatz aus?

Umgekehrt ist ja kein Problem, da Abwärtskompatibel.


----------



## Legacyy (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Funktioniert ohne Probleme


----------



## GeForce-Lover (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Das geht  Nur halt nur mit 2.0 Gechwindigkeit....


----------



## ct5010 (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

USB 3.0 ist komplett abwärtskompatibel, nur lassen sich die Features von USB 3.0 nicht mehr nutzen.


----------



## target2804 (25. Oktober 2012)

ct5010 schrieb:
			
		

> Auf 2 Monis würde ich nicht zocken.



Da ist sein Fadenkreuz dann der Monitorrand


----------



## ct5010 (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*



target2804 schrieb:


> Da ist sein Fadenkreuz dann der Monitorrand


 
Jep ist so auf jeden Fall sehr angenehm zum Spielen


----------



## Hilren (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

 Challenge accepted. Außerdem kann man mitnem Fadenkreuz in der Größe vonnem Bildschirmrand einfach nicht mehr verfehlen


----------



## ct5010 (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*



Hilren schrieb:


> Challenge accepted. Außerdem kann man mitnem Fadenkreuz in der Größe vonnem Bildschirmrand einfach nicht mehr verfehlen


 
Dann nimm gleich 4 Bildschirme


----------



## target2804 (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Ich werde demnächst auf 4 monitore aufrüsten (2 hab ich schon). 3 nebeneinander und ein 4. obendrüber


----------



## ct5010 (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*



target2804 schrieb:


> Ich werde demnächst auf 4 monitore aufrüsten (2 hab ich schon). 3 nebeneinander und ein 4. obendrüber


 
Du weißt genau, dass ich vier Monitore als "Quadrat" meine... Schon wieder am Korinthenkacken


----------



## target2804 (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Wollte einfach nur gegenhalten^^
aber aufrüsten auf 4 tu ich trotzdem. zum zocken nutze ich nur einen. zum filmchen machen ist es ganz angenehm!


----------



## ct5010 (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*



target2804 schrieb:


> Wollte einfach nur gegenhalten^^
> aber aufrüsten auf 4 tu ich trotzdem. zum zocken nutze ich nur einen. zum filmchen machen ist es ganz angenehm!


 
2 reichen mir völlig aus, Aero Snap könnte man gar nicht mehr nutzen wenn ein Bildschirm drüber ist


----------



## target2804 (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

auf den oberen sollen nur systemtools und i-explorer, dass ich nicht für jeden kack das programm minimieren muss^^


----------



## ct5010 (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*



target2804 schrieb:


> auf den oberen sollen nur systemtools und i-explorer, dass ich nicht für jeden kack das programm minimieren muss^^


 
Du nutzt i-Explorer?   Ja das mit den Systemtools ist mir schon klar nur man kann kein Aero Snap benutzen nach oben mit Maximierung^^


----------



## Adi1 (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. B2T.


----------



## ct5010 (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Ja, Herr Moderator  Das nennt man auch Smalltalk


----------



## Adi1 (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*



ct5010 schrieb:


> Ja, Herr Moderator  Das nennt man auch Smalltalk


 
Das hier ist ein Forum für Hardware-Freaks, und kein Live-Chat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Eure Meinungsverschiedenheiten könnt Ihr gerne in den PN-Bereich verlagern .


----------



## target2804 (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Ganz kurz noch: woher hast du den geilen Thaddäus-Smiley?


----------



## ct5010 (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Das hier ist ein Forum für Hardware-Freaks, und kein Live-Chat


----------



## Adi1 (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*



target2804 schrieb:


> Ganz kurz noch: woher hast du den geilen Thaddäus-Smiley?


 
Wer sucht, der findet .


----------



## Hilren (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Rechner ist bestellt. Mit Midnight-Shopping und nicht teurer 

Für die Statistik-Liebhaber --> Preisbeobachtunsergebnis:

Beobachtung des Preises die Nacht vom 23.10 --> 24.10: die Obsarvation hat  ergeben, dass die Preise über Nacht (23-6 Uhr)  NICHT steigen. Der  Gesamtpreis ist sogar um sage und schreibe 44 cent  gesunken  Die Preise gingen dann morgens um ca. 10 Uhr hoch.

Und die Beobachtung in der Nacht vom 24.10 --> 25.10: Der Gesamtpreis ist von 23 --> 1 Uhr um mehr als 1€ gesunken.

Nacht vom 25.10 auf 26.10: um 23.30 ist der Gesamtpreis um 5€ gestiegen. Um 00.30 ist er um weitere 20€ gestiegen. Irgendwann zwischen 00.30 und 10 Uhr ist der Preis nochmals um 5€ gestiegen.
Um 13 Uhr am 26.10 ist der Preis auf den Stand vom 25.10 vor 23.30 gesunken (also so als hätte es die Erhöhungen alle nicht gegeben).

Um 22 Uhr ist der Preis um 5€ gestiegen. Um 00.20 habe ich bestellt und der Preis war auf dem Stand von 22 Uhr.

Also wenn man die Möglichkeit hat mal zwischen 0 Uhr und 00.30 Uhr schauen, ob der Preis gleich geblieben ist. Dann spart man sich die Versandtkosten 
Was mir noch aufgefalen ist, dass sich die großen Preissprünge oft an dem Lagerbestand orientieren. Je weniger vorhanden, desto höher. Sobald da steht "wurde bestellt. kommt voraussichtlich am xxxxx" geht der Preis wieder runter.
Vielleicht hilft es ja jemandem.


Ansonsten vielen Dank an alle hier, die mir geholfen haben den Rechner zusammenzustellen. Und natürlich Danke für die Beantwortung der vielen Fragen und Nachfragen!!!   


Noch ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## Softy (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Observation 

Jetzt darfst Du Dich erst mal wieder richtig ausschlafen


----------



## Hilren (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Neuer Rechner die 2te 1000-1200€*

Hab ich  --> mission accomplished


----------

